# finally got the manny ive been waiting for



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well its been a long time since ive been able to get my hands on a manny and i had gotten a 5 inch one i was fully happy with and finally i got the deal ive been waiting for.

its about 7 inches and incredible colour. for some reason this fish has been passed around a bit but i dont plan on moving him. manueli are my favourite piranha by far and this is the second nicest one ive seen ever including pics. the first nicest is swweettooth owned by fliptasiouz

what a beaut. my pics kinda blow but it give you the idea. he is living in a 75 gallon tank.

thanks piranha4life44 for making my dream finally come true.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice Manny! What has he been eating?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

not exactly sure but i plan on feeding vitamin soaked shrimp stuffed with colour enhancing pellets


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

very nice. How do those hanging plants work? i think i have some in a pot at home..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i use egg grate for my lid........... its $10 for 2x4 sheet at home depot and i just cute it to fit and then stick the stems thru the holes and then bend the stems to hold. gives just enough light thru for the fish to not blind them and also some where to feel comfort

each plant is only $1 each at the dollar stores or walmart they are $0.97


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow. I wish I could get a manny with such colour if I can ever afford another setup!
Congrats!

Passed around that much? I would've thought the fish would be a goner seeing as Manny's are very sensitive to their living conditions, no?
Tough fish you got there!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i guess so. i have 2 manny and one rhom right now but i only plan on havng this manny and sell the other 2 p's

its deffinatly a looker


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

congrats on the manny very nice also


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats! he looks good, so does his aquarium, keep us updated, there tha king of Piranhas!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice piranha !
I love the coloration on the first picture !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks alot everyone.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been hearing about this mannie you were suppose to recieve...finally you got him, he looks great and congrats on your new pick up!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats my old manny piranahforlife did not give him much time to adjust to his new tank and start eating. He is a great looking manny take good care of him


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wonder why this was moved? it was mainly about the sotory of finding the manny but because i added a couple pics it gets moved??? a little anal about thread location are we? lol


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i wonder why this was moved? it was mainly about the sotory of finding the manny but because i added a couple pics it gets moved??? *a little anal about thread location are we?* lol


No...are you?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice man awsome pickup


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Manny's are sweet dan...wait till it gets bigger, I myself have a 9"er and his my favorite serra ive ever owned.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i dont plan on moving this guy. ive been waiting for an impressive one to pop up like this.

it ate a shrimp last night only 24 hours after being in the tank so im happy with it already.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i wonder why this was moved? it was mainly about the sotory of finding the manny but because i added a couple pics it gets moved??? a little anal about thread location are we? lol


lol.. nice Manny PGD no use arguing....lol not even worth it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i wasnt arguing............. just saying


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice manny...
Interesting plant setup, btw...


----------

